# Downgrade 2.6.26 (gentoo-sources)

## darth88

Hola, me gustaría saber como hago un instalar una versión anterior del kernel (downgrade) al kernel 2.6.26, actualmente tengo la 2.6.30, quiero bajarme las fuentes..

intente con

# emerge -av1 =gentoo-sources-2 2.6.26

# emerge -av1 =gentoo-sources 2.6.26

# emerge -av1 =gentoo-sources-2.6.26

y no funciona, alguien me puede decir el comando exacto?

Lo segundo es que esa cofiguración que tengo en .config con el enlace simbólico al kernel 2.6.30 me funciona perfecto, pero quiero bajarme porque quiero ver como se comporta una aplicación que añade otras funcionalidades solo con unos parches y que estan disponibles para el kernel 24,25,26. 

¿Es imposible importarla o copiarla para hacer un make install con la 2.6.26 a la que quiero bajar?

Eso de copiar el .config si se puede hacer de una inferior a una actual, aunque no lo recomendaban en su guia wiki de upgrading, pero de una actual a inferior no se puede? 

¿si selecciono un kernel con "eselect kernel" se supone que volveria a la configuración desde 0, cierto?

Saludos.

----------

## Txema

Te vendría bien leerte el handbook.

Para instalar una versión específica de cualquier cosa necesitas el nombre completo, en este caso es sys-kernel/gentoo-sources, precedido por un signo = y seguido por el número de la versión, lo que quedaría así:

```
emerge -av1 =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.26-r4
```

Puedes usar el .config de otra versión sin problemas, lo que dicen es que siempre corras un make menuconfig para ver los cambios que haya podido haber, no es la primera vez que deja de arrancar un PC porque han cambiado el driver de algún disco duro y no lo has habilitado de nuevo  :Wink: 

Saludos.

----------

## darth88

Funciono en el segundo intento  :Surprised:  lo del las fuentes, si incluí "=sys-kernel" en el terminal, lo que pasa es que estaba colocando "-r5". 

Ahora sobre la configuración de las opciones del kernel.

Primero, en una guía vi que decían que había que evitar el copiar el .config al upgradear de un kernel a otro.

Segundo, cuando coloco "make oldconfig", me aparecen varias opciones que aceptar con "y / N", etc, como por ejemplo "generic x86_64" en features en lugar de "Quad/Xeon", coloque que si a todas y luego verifique con "make menuconfig" y si tenia la opción Quad/Xeon por ejemplo y todas las demás, como sea funcionó, gracias!

Saludos.

----------

## will198

De todas formas para instalarte unas fuentes de kernel específicas, ¿no es más facil descargártelas de http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/?

las descomprimes en /usr/src y luegos creas el correspondiente enlace simbólico a ln -s /usr/src/Directorio-del-kernel linux para que quede /usr/src/linux...

¿cual es la diferencia entre usar las de la página web del kernel y las que trae gentoo???

----------

## Txema

Que las de gentoo ya llevan parches y además están controladas fácilmente por portage. Si quieres fuentes sin parches y versiones más variadas en portage, instala sys-kernel/vanilla-sources

Saludos.

----------

## inconexo

Hola!

Ademas del comentario de Txema, añado que para usar el .config de otra versión debes hacerlo de este modo:

* o bien copiar el .config usado en el kernel origen (esto lo puedes saber con un "uname -a" y un "head -n 10 Makefile")

* o bien cojer el actual config, existente en /proc/config.gz (por ejemplo, con "zcat /proc/config.gz > .config") Para esto deberas haber compilado el kernel con la opcion CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

Despues, en el directorio del actual kernel:

```
make oldconfig && make prepare
```

Antes de echar un vistazo con un make menuconfig, mas que recomendable para ver que tal ha quedado todo

Yo antes manejaba el kernel con enlaces simbolicos a mano, pero ultimamente me he acostumbrado al eselect

```
zorrilla ~ # eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r8

  [2]   linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r5

  [3]   linux-2.6.23-gentoo-r9

  [4]   linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r8

  [5]   linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r7

  [6]   linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r8

  [7]   linux-2.6.25.17

  [8]   linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r8

  [9]   linux-2.6.27.12

  [10]  linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r4

  [11]  linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r6 *

zorrilla ~ # eselect kernel set 11
```

Un saludo!

----------

